# 2011 Cruze Auto Transmission Holding Gears



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The two may be related. It more than likely needs a fluid change. While you're at that, disconnect the battery cable for a while so that the transmission will forget any "learned" behavior and reset to factory defaults where it can begin to "learn" the new driver.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

OP didn't state the numbers on the clock, but I'll bet the ATF is no longer pink and smells like burnt coffee.


----------



## Talv (Mar 16, 2015)

yeah sorry i don't know the numbers off the top of my head as its not my own car but we'll check the ATF and try the computer reset and work from there 

EDIT: does the 2011 auto have a ATF dipstick?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Talv said:


> EDIT: does the 2011 auto have a ATF dipstick?


No it does not. There is a plastic fill cap located on top the transmission somewhat below where the 1.4T oil filter is located. There is also a drain plug on the pan and a fluid level plug on the side of the transmission. There are some helpful photos and posts on the link below: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/129-...ng-automatic-transmission-fluid-semi-how.html


----------

